# Iwagumi Quadrúpede - ADA Style



## bErNaX (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello

My recent aquarium layout...










Best Regards,
Bernardo Gordo


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I really like this layout, but it does not leave a lot of room for plants. What are you planning on using HC, Glosso ??? Also, what kind of rock is that and where did you get it?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice, if you still want some iwagumi inspiration you should check out this thread by me.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/38808-my-last-scape-before-hong-kong.html


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

looks like that has a lot of potential


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Just wanted to say...  Looks SHWEET!


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

It will be great with grass ground, what kind of rock do you use for this layout?


----------

